# Black Templars HQ?



## Overbeing (Oct 9, 2011)

Okay guys this is a thread discussing what the best BT HQ is to take on different missions.

To start I'll post my OPINION.

-High Marshal Helbrecht.

Okay Helbrecht has nice fluff behind him and hasna lot of 'special rules' but really unless you really like him, he is a load of points for what he has. So I tend only to use him occasionally. Also I'm not to keen on the model itself.

-Chaplain Grimaldus, Hero of Helsreach.

Grimaldus is a relatively average HQ choice but he does have some nice special rules such as the on where he stays on the feild for longer than he should be able to. But again he's just a little amped up from a regular chaplain so he isn't the best choice points wise.

-Emperor's Champion.

Okay this guy is pretty epic, he is a complementary unit for an army over 750 points. He is really good in close combat with the ability to kill loads and take a few hits himself. The only bad things I find about him is you can't choose extra wargear for him and he dies a bit from instant death when I play against big guns. But overall very nice HQ choice. Also give him the accept the challenge no matter the odds vow because it's the only one worth taking.

-Marshal.

Alright this is is like the 'make your own SM commander' he is very, very good and if you give him the right stuff he can kill all he likes (not that he can like because he's just a miniature!). I recommend giving him a pair of lightning claws, Iron Halo, Adamantine mantle also any other things you think he may need. But I never give the marshal a- Master crafted weapon, because if you choose the 'Accept the challenge no matter the odds' vow he can already re-roll failed rolls to hit in combat. Don't give him bionics simply 'cause he doesn't need it. Overall this is one of the best HQ to take.

-Castellan.

Okay basically a smaller cheaper version of the marshal. But if you are only playing a small game he probably is worth taking.

-Chaplain.

Alright this isn't a 'must have' and it's an average HQ choice but if you want him take him. I can never really find reason to take a chaplain when you have marshals and castellans but if you can think of a reason why he is good please post it up I really don't know much about playoing with chaplains. It's just every time I use him it seems that I lose, I'm probably just using him wrong! XD

Alright guys there's my opinion I woul like to here yours, See ya!


----------



## stalarious (Aug 25, 2011)

Dude you need to read up on the chaplin i swear by this guy in my army you put him in a CC unit and they are fearless that automatically passing their rightous zeal LD tests and when they charge he lets them reroll their to hit. 

for the marshall I agree with your statement but I gotta say I dont really use the characters so I dont know about them but good post over all.


----------



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

The chaplain's reroll to hit becomes worthless when taken along with AACNMTC as every model (baring neophytes) gains rerolls to hit in every turn.

Where a chaplain shines is if you take one (or two) in sword bretheren units with the vet skill furious charge & the suffer not the unclean vow. This will give you S6, I4 space marines on the charge, with rerolls to hit. Of course this is very expensive as you've now spent between 350 & 400 points on heroes for 2 combaty units...

The marshal gives out his leadership of 10 while he is alive so that helps your units pass their zeal checks AND their target priority (still mandatory!) checks as rolling on Ld 9 is better than Ld 7 after the modifiers...


----------



## VicGin (Apr 9, 2009)

clever handle said:


> Where a chaplain shines is if you take one (or two) in sword bretheren units with the vet skill furious charge & the suffer not the unclean vow. This will give you S6, I4 space marines on the charge, with rerolls to hit.


Unfortunately "Suffer Not the Unclean" and furious charge don't stack. p24 C:BT

As far as the HQ's go IMO the Marshall is useful if doing a shooty list to get the Ld 10, and the Castellan is good if you want more command squads with CML terminators. 

The Chaplain can be good for a foot list, but if you're Mech'd up he can lose a lot of his usefulness (Autopassing zeal, zeal towards the unit you want, servitors adding extra zeal distance).

Apart from those instances I would just stick with the Emperors Champion.


----------



## r9a9g9e (Aug 31, 2008)

I like the Marshal. Storm shield LC combo, and maybe even terminator honers for kicks.

The Idea for a lot of CML with the castellan is fun. for 1480 you could field a legal army with 10 of them.

Master of sanctity is crap. If you take 3 servitors, and 20 man crusader squad (425pts.) then they are crazy fast. 90% of people know this, and will just torrent fire the hell out of you. I know I would :laugh:


----------



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

VicGin said:


> Unfortunately "Suffer Not the Unclean" and furious charge don't stack. p24 C:BT
> 
> As far as the HQ's go IMO the Marshall is useful if doing a shooty list to get the Ld 10, and the Castellan is good if you want more command squads with CML terminators.
> 
> ...


S_5_ I4 space marines... The strength bonus isn't cumulative but you do get the boost to initiative granted from FC.


----------



## VicGin (Apr 9, 2009)

clever handle said:


> S_5_ I4 space marines... The strength bonus isn't cumulative but you do get the boost to initiative granted from FC.


True you get the Initiative bonus, my point is that with FC you are better off with any vow other than "Suffer not the unclean". S5 I5 being better than S5 I4. If you're going to work the Chaplain/FC combo why not use "Abhor the Witch" and save 15 points in addition to getting the first turn move towards psychers?

In my opinion FC and "Suffer not the unclean" are wasted when taken together.


----------



## Overbeing (Oct 9, 2011)

Yeah I agree with the chaplains guys, I just played with Grimaldus and a regular chaplain and they both make a big difference to my game. Especially Grimaldus!


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

this is easy, you take Grimauldus, a reclusiarch with max cenobyte servitors and an emperors champion with "suffer not the unclean to live" or whatever the vow is called.

put them into huge crusader squads, move them forward each turn till the enemy is dead.


----------

